# ON ESPN2 - LeBron on National TV Tonight



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A42547-2002Dec11.html


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

they play oak hill academy. it should be a good game


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I've heard about Oak Hill, 
I can't wait to see Bron showcase some of those Skills he has.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Oak hill is a very good basketball school. I'm from the DC area, they've got some prime time players. so dont sleep on them. we will see wht Lebron is made of tonight


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

They're playing on ESPN, I'm sure all those players will be pumped and hyped up. Looking forward to seeing LeBron's game as well.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

I heard LeBron talking on Sportscenter, and he seems like a very mature young man. He said it's all about the team when he plays and whatever he can do for the team.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Is it true that Oak Hill generally beats LeBrons school? If LeBron's team loses tonight I think a lot of people are going to be surprised that he can't walk on water.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm sure their will be some pressure on Bron, a bad performance and loss might create some negativity. If he's the great one the experts have been hyping up, he will show what he's made of then. I'm looking forward to an impressive outcome, he did mention that Oak Hill is one of the best schools and to have this game aired out on ESPN......what else can you ask for???


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Everyone should watch this game. And I'm not talking just sports fans. Ok, lets look at it for a second, the most hyped high school athlete in the history of sports is playing on a national televised game! I believe it has to be one of the first times in history anything like this happened. And the player playing is supposed to be the next big thing in the game, a player that is already better than Tracy and Kobe at that age. A player that will create one of the biggest races to the #1 pick that the game of basketball has ever seen. It is a historic event in history, the magnitue of it is amazing. I would not be surprised if the game is one of the highest rated if not the highest rated game all year. Only bad thing is that they did not advertise the game that much, and people who are not sports fans will no know it is on. But I think anyone would want to watch a star in the making during high school. And he is playing probably the best high school basketball team in the world over the years, no high school on earth has been as great as Oak Hill! It is something you can tell you grandkids about. It should be a great game, and a promotion for the NBA and the game of basketball.*










Heck, he was on the most famous sports magazine when he was a freaking Junior in high school!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Set your VCR's for Tonight*

Good post, I agree 100% with ya OZZY. As a matter of fact, I'm going to record this game tonight.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think this game is going to get huge ratings for ESPN tonight. ESPN.com has a poll on the front page about the media coverage on Lebron and about 75% feel he is getting to much already. I feel that the 75% are no huge basketball fans because any huge basketball fan feels he deserves the hype and more! Another thing, I'm pretty sure ESPN will promoting this game big time on the 6pm Sportscenter tonight.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Good post, I agree 100% with ya OZZY. As a matter of fact, I'm going to record this game tonight.


 Damn, I can't record it! But I sure wish people that are not sports fans watch it as well, because maybe LeBron could bring some outside interest to the sport etc. Also is it going to be shown overseas. I sure hope so, everyone should see him!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's a few more ESPN articles on Bron heading into tonights big game

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/neel/021212.html

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1475781.html


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

Nah i don't think its playin overseas as i live in England and we get a couple of games a week and it isn't on Sky Sports. I can't speak for rest of Europe/world tho


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they say, all five starters for oak hill could play division I basketball.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a tough situation to be in tonight for the kid people will form theor opinions about the kid based on this 1st night of national attention .I just hope he doesn't go out and try and do something ridiculous dunking on somebody and get himself hurt. 

All that being said I saw him play against Carmelo Anthony last year and he just killed him, the final numbers were close but if you watched the game he just killed Anthony and Carmelo's a great player. Lebron James physically is something I have never seen in a highschool player. He's as long as TMac is and handles the ball like Kobe. He has Kobe/TMac/MJPrime hops. Can't wait to see him again this will be alot of fun to watch. In 3 years the debate will be Kobe, Tmac or Lebron. He's that good.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Just thinks if he adds 15 lbs of muscle he could be a Ron Artest defender in a couple years too.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Oak Hill has sent a ton of players to div 1 colleges and the pros so im glad they are televising Lebron against a legit competition. Anyone have any info on the Oak Hill players? like where they are going to college and who is recruiting them? I want to know who Lebron is going against tonight.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Here is the top 100 list from ESPN, I'm sure you'll see some names on there. 
http://espn.go.com/recruiting/s/020703top100.html


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Here is the top 100 list from ESPN, I'm sure you'll see some names on there.
> http://espn.go.com/recruiting/s/020703top100.html


Good Find, Thanks!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Thanks Rynobot... Well Oak hill has a PG going to UCONN next year named Marcus Williams and 6-8 PF Warren Scott who is undecided on college.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I thought they had a 2 guard that was going to Ohio State?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Just thinks if he adds 15 lbs of muscle he could be a Ron Artest defender in a couple years too.


Hes already as big as artest 15 more pds he would be 245-250 pd range. Believe me, he is not the 225 like hes beign listed as


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

My news paper had him listed at 240 today, but I thought he was only 220. Do you think he can grow another 2 inches? Cause if he does he could end up being 2X the player he could be at 6'8"


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*3rd year in a row*

that St.V's and Oak Hill have hooked up, and Oak Hill is 2 for 2. Try as he might, one Lebron is not better than a team of 5 future Div I players. I think James had 33 pts last year in the loss. The year before the Cavs Desagana Diop was starting at center for Oak Hill (even tho he was not a dominating player then either). St.V's probably only has one other major DI players besides James, Romeo Travis. Doubt any of the other St. V players get DI scholarships... maybe PG Dru Joyce... but he is pretty small even for college ball. Point is, St. V has the best player, but Oak Hill has the best team... kinda what happened to St. V in the HS Championships loss last season... one GREAT player cannot always beat a team composed of 5 Very Good players...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: 3rd year in a row*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> that St.V's and Oak Hill have hooked up, and Oak Hill is 2 for 2. Try as he might, one Lebron is not better than a team of 5 future Div I players. I think James had 33 pts last year in the loss. The year before the Cavs Desagana Diop was starting at center for Oak Hill (even tho he was not a dominating player then either). St.V's probably only has one other major DI players besides James, Romeo Travis. Doubt any of the other St. V players get DI scholarships... maybe PG Dru Joyce... but he is pretty small even for college ball. Point is, St. V has the best player, but Oak Hill has the best team... kinda what happened to St. V in the HS Championships loss last season... one GREAT player cannot always beat a team composed of 5 Very Good players...



Good Info on teams history of battling. I've been trying to get an insight on Oak Hill. All I've been hearing is how good they were with quality players. This is Brons party on TV, but who know's we might see some other players from Oak Hill make theirs names known tonight as well.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I've been wondering....does James have any legit help on his team, or is this more of a 5 on 1 situation? Do you know if he has any teammates that are at least college ball bound? Thanks


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> My news paper had him listed at 240 today, but I thought he was only 220. Do you think he can grow another 2 inches? Cause if he does he could end up being 2X the player he could be at 6'8"


James hasnt been officially measured in height or weight for about a year or so now. He said he wants to be a "Mystery man, like a superhero". I read this in an article that someone posted from ESPN the mag or something in another thread, i'll try to find it. Speculations say he is 6'8" and 240 now.

I cant watch the game tonite, as i live in canada and dont have one of those illegal Direct TV set-ups. To say that i am extremely mad is an understatement... :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

Just FYI, Ivan Harris, who is going to Ohio State, plays on Oak Hill.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SportsGuru5</b>!
> Just FYI, Ivan Harris, who is going to Ohio State, plays on Oak Hill.


yep, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> James hasnt been officially measured in height or weight for about a year or so now. He said he wants to be a "Mystery man, like a superhero". I read this in an article that someone posted from ESPN the mag or something in another thread, i'll try to find it. Speculations say he is 6'8" and 240 now.
> ...


The game is coming on ESPN2, don't you get that channel?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Everyone ready for history! Only 1 hour and 30 mins left till game time!*


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

After this game we will have to wait till the McDonald All-American game to watch him again.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> The game is coming on ESPN2, don't you get that channel?


unfortunately not. We get some Espn feeds on the canadian sports channels, but not ESPN exclusively. The only way to get it here is to get an illegal DirectTV hookup. I could go to a sportsbar in washington but i dont know if they will actually be showing the game, and border waits are hell since 9/11.

so, no dice.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> unfortunately not. We get some Espn feeds on the canadian sports channels, but not ESPN exclusively. The only way to get it here is to get an illegal DirectTV hookup. I could go to a sportsbar in washington but i dont know if they will actually be showing the game, and border waits are hell since 9/11.
> ...


That's weird, you can't get that channel on DirecTV without illegally hooking it up?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> *Everyone ready for history! Only 1 hour and 30 mins left till game time!*


My VCR is set and it's time to watch some serious Ballin. It's even better when a player knows all the attention is on him, so I expect a very impressive Bron Ball type of game


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> That's weird, you can't get that channel on DirecTV without illegally hooking it up?


DirecTV is an american-only satellite company. Because i live so close to the border (5 min drive), we can pick up the overlapping signals into Canada. They throw a new decoding signal at us every few weeks or so, but by programming a decoding chip off of your CPU, you can keep your signal fresh. The systems cost about 700 bucks canadian (about 500 american) but you get all the league passes (NHL, NFL, NBA, etc) and all the pay per view channels for free. I know a few people with the satellites but not good enough to know thier numbers or where they live.

Canadian Satellite companies dont have ESPN as a channel, for no good reason that i know of. probably stupid regulations in canada promoting canadian content. 

all in all, just a horrible thing.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> DirecTV is an american-only satellite company. Because i live so close to the border (5 min drive), we can pick up the overlapping signals into Canada. They throw a new decoding signal at us every few weeks or so, but by programming a decoding chip off of your CPU, you can keep your signal fresh. The systems cost about 700 bucks canadian (about 500 american) but you get all the league passes (NHL, NFL, NBA, etc) and all the pay per view channels for free. I know a few people with the satellites but not good enough to know thier numbers or where they live.
> ...


Well atleast you guys are decriminlzing MJ up north.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Well atleast you guys are decriminlzing MJ up north.


Hopefully. Its not official yet.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

i know in BC they are not decriminalizing it yet, but there is legislation in place that will allow any person to hold less than 30 grams (1 ounce) of marijuana without being charged with a criminal offense. people caught with less than an ounce will face a fine (probably in the 100-150 dollar range Cdn) but nothing will be put on their record.

So its on its way. Medicinal is already here, decriminalizing will be the next step.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

well when that happens I'll be moving up north.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

An impressive game by Bron. His shots weren't dropping as much as he would've liked it, but we all know he's got the talent to get it down. He'll be a playmaker and has good passing skills already. Some of the passes he flipped tonight were tight. Looks like he can break off a defender in every way as well. Finally got to see what the hype was about and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Well atleast you guys are decriminlzing MJ up north.


Please keep on the topic of B-ball, it's none of our business what you do, but nor is it smart for you to be broadcasting such things in a public forum. Please keep it B-ball related... there are many younger people on this board, so stop please.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Please keep on the topic of B-ball, it's none of our business what you do, but nor is it smart for you to be broadcasting such things in a public forum. Please keep it B-ball related... there are many younger people on this board, so stop please.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah the topic is about Lebron James, not Lamar Odom.

-Tim


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Question about Lebron- Anyone know why he wears those patches on his arms? Ie:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> Question about Lebron- Anyone know why he wears those patches on his arms? Ie:


To cover up his tattoos, evidently they can't show in the league that he plays in.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> To cover up his tattoos, evidently they can't show in the league that he plays in.


Maybe considered School Policy as well..
Doesn't he go to a Catholic School?? St Vincent - Mary High


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

A great as advertised! Just hope people saw that great preformance by such a great player! 

Anyone know the ratings it got?


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

The funny thing is, LeBron didn't even play that hard. He coasted throughout that game for the most part, and he played pretty well doing that. 

Oak Hill doesn't have anyone who can defend him. They run a small backcourt that is quick and nimble. But they lack a good small forward. Coach Smith did a good job with what he has and double teamed LeBron in the first half. That enabled the world to see his passing ability. 

But I don't think the world had a chance to watch LeBron be challenged. In last year's game, Carmelo Anthony was matched up with him for 50% of the game. That is when I saw the future of LeBron. He played at a different level. Last night he maybe played hard for 35% of the game. Again, good game for not playing at full speed.

Later in the year SVSM will face future UNC player Rayshawn Terry, a small forward. As well as Trevor Ariza, future UCLA wing forward. Hopefully those teams will see a good matchup and make James work a little harder. We'll see.

All and all, the game served it's purpose. We saw the overall skills of the manchild. But I think we only saw the strengths, not the weaknesses (albeit there aren't many). 

---

Other stuff....yes SVSM has a policy that players can't have tatoos, thus the ugly patches. All of their players had them. I'm not a tatoo fan either but geez, those patches are just ugly.

Oak Hill disappointed me. Ivan Harris is a consensus top 25 player in the country and perhaps a McDonald's All American. JR Reynolds (#21) is a good guard that will be in the ACC playing for Virginia next year. He didn't show off his abilities last night. Marcus Williams (#1) will be at UConn next year. He didn't play all that well last night. That was the first time that I've seen him actually but from what I've heard from my recruiting buddies, he didn't play up to his abilities. And finally Isiah Swann (I don't remember his number), is only a junior but he has a fine future. I watched him a lot this summer. Good to see he got rid of his Coolio haircut. Again, not his best night but having to guard LeBron on mismatches will do that to you.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Those white patches on his arms looked real cool*

I hope he takes with him to the NBA. That could be is calling card. Looks much better than the tattoo arms.

He has got some arms there.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> The funny thing is, LeBron didn't even play that hard. He coasted throughout that game for the most part, and he played pretty well doing that.
> 
> Oak Hill doesn't have anyone who can defend him. They run a small backcourt that is quick and nimble. But they lack a good small forward. Coach Smith did a good job with what he has and double teamed LeBron in the first half. That enabled the world to see his passing ability.
> ...



You're right....I also felt as if he was just in cruise control most of the time and just wanted to get his teammates involved. I honestly felt, he could've taken anybody in post all night, but since Oak Hill collapsed on him by throwing some Double/Triple teams, he didn't try to over power the but more of recognizing and looking to open things up for the rest. Bron is the package player and I see him as a superb playmaker, rebounder and scorer only leading up to a triple threat in the NBA.


----------



## fury29 (Jun 12, 2002)

I would say that he was bored but his passing was the most impressive thing to me. It was also pretty cool having Jimmy and OHHHHHHHHH NOOO Bill Walton doing the game. The guy has skills but I am not sure that people should be freaking out to the extent that they are.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

ESPN Page 2's Charlie Rose, a former coach and scout says touche to last night's game. Here is the link: http://espn.go.com/page2/s/rosen/021213.html


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Charlie Rose is a idiot! Just read my *"THE REAL DEAL LeBron James"* post and on the bottom under P.S. I cover the reason why Charlie Rose would say those things. And why he is pathetically trying to find something bad to say about him....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose is way too hard on James. Has he ever thought that James doesn't play hard, tough, defense because he doesn't have to? I mean, the other team scored 45 points, and Rose makes it seem like he was getting abused all night. His shot wasn't falling, so he went inside. Deal with it.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

KC,

Rosen was right on. 

LeBron should play great defense all the time because he can, not because he has to. To say he was not challenged and use it as an excuse is just that, an excuse. I don't even know if he can because he definitely didn't show it. 

From what I saw last night LeBron was no better than quite a few HS kids I have seen in non all-star games, most notably Grant Hill.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right....I also felt as if he was just in cruise control most of the time and just wanted to get his teammates involved. I honestly felt, he could've taken anybody in post all night, but since Oak Hill collapsed on him by throwing some Double/Triple teams, he didn't try to over power the but more of recognizing and looking to open things up for the rest. Bron is the package player and I see him as a superb playmaker, rebounder and scorer only leading up to a triple threat in the NBA.


D quick question and then some analysis. Just want to get your point of view. Do you see some Kobe in him ,Mj or TMac. 

I was impressed . I don't like to see young players not playing hard. Its obvious that this kid has great ability. He's a physical phenom. Great athlete ,the dunk was ill. 

Things that impressed me-
Great vision teammates had trouble handling his passes. which won't be a problem on the next level.

Great Hops, and athleticism
Great awareness doesn't force things. 
good handle,Kobe's better at that age. 

Things that didn't impress me. 

played too laid back at times(hate to see young players coast its a bad habit.)
Jumper isn't NBA ready yet. didn't show that in between game didn't see any pull ups. 
Defense isn't strong but should improve. 


Overall I was impressed best prospect I've ever seen he will be great in the pro's. I'm in awe of his physical talents he's so big and strong already that he will just overpower people after a couple years in the league. And he is a tough kid very stong mentally.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> KC,
> 
> Rosen was right on.
> ...


Yeah, he should play hard all of the time. But guess what, he is 17 years old. Of course he is going to slack off occasionally when he knows it gets him by. I saw him alter a few shots last night as well. Those occurences were left out of the article, and Rose still makes it sound like he was abused, which he wasn't.

Whatever you think of LeBron James is how you are going to think. You were unimpressed, so no matter what anyone says, you will remain unimpressed. I was impressed, because despite the negatives, not hustling, etc. He showed great court awareness, doing some impressive things with the ball, most noteably his passing. Defense can be taught, instinct is god-given. He has tremendous ability.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Just like KC said, LeBron doesn't have to play defense. And please tell me one phyisically superior high school player that ever did play defense? Seriously LeBron will be a fine defender. But he is not is a defensive stance because he doesn't have to be, he is quicker than anyone he plays and can jump higher, so he really doesn't have to play much defense on the ball. Also in my book rebound is included as defensive ability, and based on LeBron's great rebounding numbers I think he is a pretty good defender when he wants to be. 

Also people say he is lazy, well he is a high school kid that is playing on national TV. Also considering how aware he is of the people around him, and how unselfish he is. I think he was holding back because he did not want to show up this team-mates right away. And to those that said he slacked, well yeah so! They won the damn game but 20 points, what should LeBron scored 50-80 points that game. Oh yeah, then everyone would be on him as being a selfish punk.

Get off his back, this slack off, and bad defense crap is just haters searching for bad parts of his game. This just in, no one is perfect, we are all human beings! Damn give it up!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If he wants to use it as an excuse then he should go to College and learn how to play hard all the time. If you want to use it as an excuse for him, then that is your perogative as well.

You are right, he does have court vision, but he can't shoot and he can't play defense. I would say those are two fairly heavy components of being a basketball player, especially one that wants to go straight to the pros.

I am not complaining about his scoring, that was meaningless. I am talking about his skillset. There is no excuse for not going hard all the time on defense. there is little excuse for waiving your teammates off in a high school game and jacking up an airball three, there are no shot clocks, if you are really that good, then creat something.

I am not knocking his talent, because he is talented, I am knocking his effort, and some of his plays. He had a chance to erase any doubt, but he didn't do it, and you are left trying to make excuses for what he did.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

You ever play basketball? You know that human beings can't go all out all the time, there is something call human fatigue. And if you have played basketball I pretty sure you never went 100%, 100% of the time you played. Sure LeBron did not go all out but I think to many uneducated sports fans think of athletes as being their slaves or something. Come'on, you are ripping a young man for not playing hard, sports fans need to give up ripping athletes for not going all out. Sorry but it is not a crime to not go all out, but for some reason sports fans feel offended when a player pulls it back and your obviously one of them. 

You are just searching for bad things about him, anyone can do that...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> If he wants to use it as an excuse then he should go to College and learn how to play hard all the time. If you want to use it as an excuse for him, then that is your perogative as well.
> 
> You are right, he does have court vision, but he can't shoot and he can't play defense. I would say those are two fairly heavy components of being a basketball player, especially one that wants to go straight to the pros.
> ...


Wahtever. You come to the conclusion that he can't shoot after seeing one game? I'll trust the judgment of hundreds of scouts and 29 GM's who are paid to judge whether or not he is the real deal.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Off subject but scouts said Dajuan could not shoot 3 pointers coming out of college BCH. And look at him now, has a fine percentage. Again you are just searching for weaknesses. But if you look at the most improtant part of his game you will not find a scratch. What is it? Well it is his character.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't understand, Vitale, Bilas, Walton and Katz all say he has perfect form on his jumper and all he has to do is improve his shot selection and improve his jumper a little bit, which both will happen because he will have 4 other talented players that can take the load off his shoulders, and his jumper will continue to improve over time just like T-Mac's and Kobe's has.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> If he wants to use it as an excuse then he should go to College and learn how to play hard all the time. If you want to use it as an excuse for him, then that is your perogative as well.
> 
> You are right, he does have court vision, but he can't shoot and he can't play defense. I would say those are two fairly heavy components of being a basketball player, especially one that wants to go straight to the pros.
> ...



Have to agree some of the same things concerned me he made 2 jumpers all night and in his release he seems to shoot when he comes down. Thats bad form. I've heard the shooting knocked applied by NBA scouts. Well all defense really is, is effort and he didn't really try at all last night. I believe anyone with his quickness can setlle in to defense. But I didn't like the slacking off part and the coasting part thats troubling need to play with your foot on the gas all night. Anyway nothing I saw detracts from his incredible potential but he does have some identifiable weaknesses to his game that NBA coaching should help cure. He's going to be special IF he continues to work because physically I've never seen anyone as advanced at that stage.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I can look at his shot and I can tell you right now it is going to have to change.

You are making excuses for a kid that says he is ready to go to the NBA. You are going to bring up his character when you hardly know anything about him? I look at the fact that he did not play hard defense as a statement to his character, rather than whatever criteria you are choosing. I am sure mine is more valid in a basketball sense than how you are judging it.

There is zero question he should be giving 100% when he is on the floor. If he gets tired, then he should come out of the game and then go back in when he is ready.

So what was so great about his game? I am criticizing what I saw. You can't say they aren't valid criticisms because you have to have an excuse to defend him, proving their validity. My criticisms do not project how good he is going to be, or how good he is now. They merely place in context how he was last night, and about what he did last night. Last night the mechanics of his shot showed me that he is not a good shooter. Last night his intensity on defense showed me that he will coast when he thinks he can. From what I saw last night, he was not better than other 'great' players I have seen while they were in High School. is that a knock against him? I guess if you are ready to declare him the Messiah, or you belive the ridiculous King James hype.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I don't understand, Vitale, Bilas, Walton and Katz all say he has perfect form on his jumper and all he has to do is improve his shot selection and improve his jumper a little bit, which both will happen because he will have 4 other talented players that can take the load off his shoulders, and his jumper will continue to improve over time just like T-Mac's and Kobe's has.


Rosen was right. He shoots the ball low, holds it a little too long, and fades. Easily correctable, and most definitely going to get better with time, but that doesn't mean he has to get praised for it right now. It is just a criticism.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I can look at his shot and I can tell you right now it is going to have to change.
> 
> You are making excuses for a kid that says he is ready to go to the NBA. You are going to bring up his character when you hardly know anything about him? I look at the fact that he did not play hard defense as a statement to his character, rather than whatever criteria you are choosing. I am sure mine is more valid in a basketball sense than how you are judging it.
> ...


I can see how you reached those conclusions. I wouldn't say from what I saw other than physically that he was any better than Kobe, TMac, MJ or any of those guys. I saw MJ play as a highschooler in the capital classic allstar game and was more impressed with him still than I was Lebron James skillwise,but physically no question Lebron was more impressive than the young Jordan. Shooting can always improve with work and effort also with improved conditioning and focus.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Although that ESPN article may be a little over-critical of LeBron, I think that is a good thing. Many fans and the media have been praising about him way too much. They say how he is already NBA ready and that he does everything well. Yet from what I saw, he still has things to work on. If people keep telling him how good he is, he'll never work on his weaknesses. Someone's got to tell him not to believe the hype. Only that way will he be a superstar in the league.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sylaw</b>!
> Although that ESPN article may be a little over-critical of LeBron, I think that is a good thing. Many fans and the media have been praising about him way too much. They say how he is already NBA ready and that he does everything well. Yet from what I saw, he still has things to work on. If people keep telling him how good he is, he'll never work on his weaknesses. Someone's got to tell him not to believe the hype. Only that way will he be a superstar in the league.


There is more than a little wisdom in this great reply!


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

The only problem I had with LeBron last night was his dribble penetration. He didn't seem that explosive off the dribble...The main reason I wasn't too impressed.

As for his defense...They held Oak Hill to 45 points. As intimidating as their 6'4 center was, I think you have to credit James with some of that. I didn't see him playing like a matador out there. I'm not sure what people expected, 20 blocked shots, 10 steals...??

His passing was obviously amazing, against HS players or not...That mid-air-spin-and-drop of was incredible, even if it was somehow a set play.

Rosen's article is amusing where it criticizes his shooting percentage, given that he's shot well over 50% his first three years of highschool...The interesting and disturbing thing is that his FT% has steadily fallen, for some reason.

Should he actually have the explosiveness off the dribble he didn't really show last night, I'll be more inclined to believe in the hype, but without it, I dunno...


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Only 17 years old and already has people that hate him....


Look at LeBron for what he is, don't look at him for what he isn't!


P.S. You didn't answer my question, I asked you if you ever played basketball, and if so did you go 100% every second you played?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

What is hilarious is that you believe the hype. I am not sure how much basketball you have seen in your life but like I said, I have seen high school kids that LeBron did not separate himself from, and in fact who I thought were superior to LeBron. If you turned on that game last night and watched it without ever having heard of LeBron James, you would walk away and say that he was a very good player. No chance you would walk away and say he was going to be a great NBA player. It is almost comical how you defend him, as if you are somehow special for defending him, as if you are granted a special seat next to his throne.

The thing is, he did absolutely nothing last night that had not been done a million times before him, by HS ball players as long as there has been HS ball. What exactly did he do last night to separate himself, or even distinguish himself, in any way?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I kind of agree with with BCH*

I mean I saw Ted Dupay scored 70 in a game. Amare Stoudemire was a man among boys. 


I remember Mike Gymiski averaged 40+ points, 18 rebounds and 12 blocks as a HS senior. 

If he was as dominate as people say, should he have scored 50p points, grabbed 20 rebounds, 6 blocks, 10 assists. These are the kind of numbers special high school players put up, right.

What did Lue Alcinder do in High school. Didn't Ronald Curry averaged 38 points.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

You can't judge his game by stats.


----------



## L 23 J (Dec 12, 2002)

He was on national television!!!!! Apart from the allstar game which nobody watches anyway, no HS player has ever been on national television. And he was not on national televison because his team was good, he was on it because he is good. It was the highest rated show on ESPN2 in two years and tripled the ratings of the NBA game on. Did Kobe or anybody else have that many people watching them in high school? Hell no. He already has passing skills ahead of McGrady and Bryant, and his scoring ability which he is not really concerned about is not far behind. His jumper was off. Does that mean he can't shoot because of one game? No. He did what all great players should do if the J is not going, that is drive and dish. Oh yeah he is going to go 100% on defense when his team is up 15 points in the game! I don't think so.

He would be a top ten player right now at 17!!! what about 25? Holy ****. Fear Lebron, fear Lebron.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L 23 J</b>!
> He was on national television!!!!! Apart from the allstar game which nobody watches anyway, no HS player has ever been on national television. And he was not on national televison because his team was good, he was on it because he is good. It was the highest rated show on ESPN2 in two years and tripled the ratings of the NBA game on. Did Kobe or anybody else have that many people watching them in high school? Hell no. He already has passing skills ahead of McGrady and Bryant, and his scoring ability which he is not really concerned about is not far behind. His jumper was off. Does that mean he can't shoot because of one game? No. He did what all great players should do if the J is not going, that is drive and dish. Oh yeah he is going to go 100% on defense when his team is up 15 points in the game! I don't think so.
> 
> He would be a top ten player right now at 17!!! what about 25? Holy ****. Fear Lebron, fear Lebron.


Absolutely nothing you wrote has anything to do with whether he is any good or not. Just more of the same hype. It was on cable television, something they didn't have when players like Lew Alcindor were in HS. Kobe, McGrady, and Garnett started the recent hype the HS kid craze so they came too early as well. You must be kidding about any of his skills being superior to Bryant or McGrady. What more can you expect out of someone who choses the handle L 23 J though.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> You can't judge his game by stats.


Yeah, but he can against players he saw play. Just as I have done.


----------



## L 23 J (Dec 12, 2002)

BCH, have you seen his passes? Yes he does have passing skills which are better than McGrady and Bryant. He had 6 assists, but he would have had 12 in a pro game because he would throw behind the back passes that these high schoolers couldn't handle and would blow layups. 

You are putting too much criticism on him at 17! I have watched him play more than just last night. I have road tripped to see him. He has had way better games than last night where he sinks every jump shot. But, last night like most humans he had an offnight with his jumper. So what does he do? Drive to the basket and either finish or throw sick passes. Just like all the great players in history. What do you think Jordan did when he couldn't get his jumper to go?

He is better than all of those players that have come out of high school in the 90's were at 17.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L 23 J</b>!
> BCH, have you seen his passes? Yes he does have passing skills which are better than McGrady and Bryant. He had 6 assists, but he would have had 12 in a pro game because he would throw behind the back passes that these high schoolers couldn't handle and would blow layups.
> 
> You are putting too much criticism on him at 17! I have watched him play more than just last night. I have road tripped to see him. He has had way better games than last night where he sinks every jump shot. But, last night like most humans he had an offnight with his jumper. So what does he do? Drive to the basket and either finish or throw sick passes. Just like all the great players in history. What do you think Jordan did when he couldn't get his jumper to go?
> ...


Unless you watch every game you have no idea how he scores his points night in and night out. I wasn't impressed with him posting up a player half a foot shorter to be honest.

I am also not criticizing the guy just to criticize him. I am criticizing the guy as if he is going to be going into the NBA, and comparing him to other HS players I have seen. His passes were really not that special and they were made against players that were physically inferior to him in almost every way. What does that tell me? Almost nothing except he has court vision which I have already commended him on. However, as I have said, I have seen other HS players with similar vision. ANd yes, I am saying he had an off shooting night. Am I supposed to ignore it and make excuses for him for it? Yes, it very well could have been an off shooting night, but my criticisms were based on someof his mechanics. 

LeBron James is a very good HS player, and he is probably going to be really good. However, he did not give me any indication he was going to be the next anything. Is that a slam on him because I am not buying the hype? Do you even understand that I am hardly bashing the guy, just commenting on the game I saw? He was clearly the best player out there physically, though his intensity wasn't the best, and he did nothing, and I repeat nothing, to separate himself from any other of the great HS players. 

People are talking about this kid as if he was so special. All I am saying is that he is not as speical in my opinion, as he is hyped up to be. Considering he is hyped more than any other HS player in history, that is not a knock on him, merely a fact.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I understand what you are saying, that is why I haven't posted in here because they are your opinions of what you saw. From what I saw he looked amazing and has a bright future aslong as he keeps on working hard.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I have seen HS throw down 50 points in a half*

In state finals where it really counts. Those guys were never hyped as much.

I was expecting some huge numbers for the hype he is getting.

Going 12-25 from the field? Any all second team HS player can get those kind of numbers.

I saw Matt Walsh last year playing against James and Matt was about even.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

But remember...NBA scouts don't care so much about production...I'm sure there are tons of HS players putting up better numbers then LeBron right now. They're interested in physical talent and skills that will translate to the NBA level, which LeBron has in abundance...


----------



## L 23 J (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: I have seen HS throw down 50 points in a half*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> In state finals where it really counts. Those guys were never hyped as much.
> 
> I was expecting some huge numbers for the hype he is getting.
> ...



It's not so much what he did, it's the ease at which he did it. He was barely working up a sweat.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's crazy, this whole situation is a "reverse Kobe", if you will.

With Kobe in the summer, if people said anything positive, they would get bashed and it would get into a six page thread with people pointing out his flaws. Now here, with everyone praising Lebron, they don't want to hear any constructive criticism.

Believe it or not, the "he's only 17" statements have no bearing, if he thinks he's ready for the NBA, and will be selected as the number one pick in the draft. Since that's what he's planning on doing, you have to hold him on the same level as everyone else who is going to enter the draft for this season. And in that view, it's obvious the kid has flaws, mostly correctable, but who's to say if he's not corrected early on that he won't always have those flaws?

Believe it or not, Lebron is not above criticism. Atleast he shouldn't be. And what BCH said about him, wasn't bashing in anyway, he was evaluating what he saw.

No, Ozzy, no one can play at 100% for an entire game, but at points it looks like this guy isn't playing at 70% of what he's capable of. I've got two tapes of James at my house, and I see the defensive intensity is a thing that might never be there. But hopefully the overall coasting isn't a problem that goes with him into the NBA.

-Tim


----------



## L 23 J (Dec 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> It's crazy, this whole situation is a "reverse Kobe", if you will.
> 
> With Kobe in the summer, if people said anything positive, they would get bashed and it would get into a six page thread with people pointing out his flaws. Now here, with everyone praising Lebron, they don't want to hear any constructive criticism.
> ...


The thing is he does have flaws, yes. But, he is already better than Kobe, T-Mac, and Garnett were when they were coming out of high school. He will come in and immediately make an impact. That's how good he is _already._ You said "He's only 17. That holds no weight if he is going to go to the draft" Yeah actually it does. when the others came out, none of them had an NBA body and it took them 3-4 years to become superstars. Imagine 3-4 years down the road for Lebron. Because all of the stuff you critisize Lebron for now, you double it and that's the stuff you could critisize KG, Kobe, and T-Mac for when they were in high school.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

But here's what you aren't getting, sure the kids stock full of potential, and yes he has a more NBA ready body than Kobe or TMac had coming into the league. But, that doesn't guarantee that he'll be better than the other two, at all, that's why it's called "potential" and not a "sure thing".

Who's to say that all these flaws that are sticking out to some, and are being combed over by others won't be there for his entire career?

-Tim


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gamadict</b>!
> But remember...NBA scouts don't care so much about production...I'm sure there are tons of HS players putting up better numbers then LeBron right now. They're interested in physical talent and skills that will translate to the NBA level, which LeBron has in abundance...


This is a sign of someone who "gets it". gamadict hit it right on the head. It is James' physical talent and overall basketball skills or what call Basketball IQ that the NBA is drooling over. He gets the game. 

If James wanted to score 50 points a game, he would. But he doesn't. Granted there are a lot of high school kids that average a triple double for the season. It happens. But think about it, it is against everyday kids. The same kid that packs your bags at the supermarket. Teams like Oak Hill and SVSM play the country's elite. They play the top competition. So if people want to look at the stats, look at the level of competition these types of players are going up against. 

LeBron has the skills. He gets it. He mentally understands the game. The biggest concern should be this: 1. His ability to handle the pressures that have been placed upon his young but strong shoulders. 2. He needs to work harder everyday and don't worry about what shoe company to sign with. 3. Hire himself a good agent and put all of his off court matters into that person's hands instead of his mother. She, in my opinion, is the biggest roadblock to his success. She $ee$ the future if you know what I mean.


----------



## L 23 J (Dec 12, 2002)

He should be making money right now. All thses people are drooling over him and putting him on pay-per-view and national television and making money off of him. Meanwhile he is living in a two bedroom apartment with his mom.


----------



## RiSInG (Dec 15, 2002)

Here in Spain we have seen lots of videos of Lebron in the TV,and I can get a couple of conclusions:

1.He's really good,but not than perfect as lots of Lebron-maniacs says that he is.

2.I enjoy that he isn't very selfish and he tries to play with his teammates

3.He hasn't the height to dominate the game without a good shoot.And he can't shoot with consistency,or at least I'm hearing shoot is his main problem

4.He has to play in the NCAA one or two years,because all the HS players who enter directly in the NBA needs a time to learn the NBA style of play.And with all the expectations that people are creating around Lebron,it will be hard if in his second first pro years he can't make more than 10 points per game,for example.

5.The patches that he has to use for cover his tatoos are really ugly   

Of all the videos that I have seen,I like one with Lebron putting the ball in the floor and playing like PG.He stops in the 3 lane and shoots with the defender over him,making the three pointer

P.D: Sorry about my bad english,I hope you all can understand all that I'm trying to say


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L 23 J</b>!
> He should be making money right now. All thses people are drooling over him and putting him on pay-per-view and national television and making money off of him. Meanwhile he is living in a two bedroom apartment with his mom.


Are we supposed to feel sorry for him? I mean, seriously, if you don't think he's getting paid now for things, you're absolutely kidding yourself. There's one thing I know about top high school talent, they all get paid some way or the other, that's why you'll never really see a raggy clothes wearing superstar high school player. 

With all these NCAA investigations of players accepting money or not during any time of their amateur career, if they wanted to, they could catch pretty much everyguy on every team, but they won't do that.. because if they do they won't have a product.

So don't ask me to feel sorry for a kid who's on his way to millions.

-Tim


----------



## L 23 J (Dec 12, 2002)

I never told you to feel sorry for him. People are making millions off of him. Sure he may get some change here or there to buy clothes but nothing serious til he gets out of school. They should change the rule so that student athletes get paid. Because what if he got seriously injured while playing HS ball and was never able to play again. Then he is still stuck living in a two bedroom apartment while ESPN and Ohio pay-per-view companies still have their millions.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

So?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> So?


My sentiments exactly.

If Lebron James got injured and had his hopes at NBA glory demolished, he wouldn't be the first, so why make it so that student athletes get paid? That's a Pandora's box opening, if I ever heard one. Kids are supposed to be playing basketball in high school, because they like the sport, and to have fun.. not to make profit. It's bad enough alot of them are getting paid as it is, when they shouldn't be.

It's bad enough there's agents out their corrupting the thought process of these kids and making a ton of them declare when they aren't even skilled enough to make it. But when there's a thought going around that they should be getting paid for a scholastic sport, that's just plain appalling.

-Tim


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I say, take the money and run*

he can always buy a BS and/or PH degree on the black market for 500 dollars.

There are lots of people with fake degrees getting great jobs.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

If it was just about stats, as some of you are eluding too, why didn't Kelena Azubuike go number one in the draft last year??? He averaged 40+ ppg in HS.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Oak Hill's Williams 

I think that was his name.... anyways I think he was oak hill's point. He was the guy wearing the dark shirt under his jersey, and the way he passed it looks as if he might be left-handed although I'm not sure. 
He looked like he is gonna be a great player, he demonstrated great court vision and some nice moves to the basket.
You guys know who I'm talking about right? Whats this kids story, what school is he gonna go to?
Is he as good as he looked?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Moved to NBA Draft forum, as asked.

-Petey


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> Oak Hill's Williams
> 
> I think that was his name.... anyways I think he was oak hill's point. He was the guy wearing the dark shirt under his jersey, and the way he passed it looks as if he might be left-handed although I'm not sure.
> ...


He will be at UConn next year. Funny, I didn't think he played all that great in this game. He's a good player though. He set a school record with 24 assists the game before. Williams will have to work on his shooting. But you are right, his court vision is super.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*LeBron's Game versus Oak Hill*

Clip by streetballzone.tk


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

For all the people here bashing on Lebron James, is there anything wrong with being optimstic?

After all, it HAS been said that optimists live longer.


----------

